# Vape King battery issue



## stevie g (19/2/17)

I bought an Ijoy 26650 from Vape King about 3 months ago to use with my Hohm Slice.
Every time the Ijoy gets to around 50% it doesn't want to fire over 25 watts.

My Hohm Grown 26650 battery does not have this problem and neither does the LG HG2 I balanced between the terminals and tested with.

Mooch says the Ijoy is the best of the 26650s so why is the one I got from VapeKing so poor?.

I never stressed or abused the battery in anyway it was always charged on a quality charger and used around the 40w mark.


----------



## zadiac (19/2/17)

Maybe it's just a dud?

@Stroodlepuff 

(It's a good idea to tag the people you want to see this so they can respond )

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gizmo (19/2/17)

I can guarantee you its not a counterfeit battery. We have sold around 250 and yours is the first complaint. I am willing to swap yours for a new replacement battery as @zadiac said it could be dud.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## stevie g (19/2/17)

Thank you for the offer. I'll pm you.


----------



## stevie g (19/2/17)

@Gizmo please reply to my pm.


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/2/17)

Sprint said:


> @Gizmo please reply to my pm.



@Sprint my guess is that not everyone works 7 days a week and take the occasional Sunday's off. I'm sure you will get an answer to your PM tomorrow during business hours.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------

